# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Khoe đồ của mình và của ... người ta

## inhainha

Mới nhặt được em này, đầy đủ driver. Hàng của Yaskawa chạy được driver SGDH 02AE. Thấy khá độc nên post lên cho mấy bác xem chặt chém. Chiều dài tổng cộng 450mm, stroke 150mm






Cục này gọi là actuator







Cây này là rãnh từ

----------


## inhainha

Món này của người ta, định mua vì thấy khủng dù chưa biết làm gì.

----------


## inhainha

Con robot này cũng đang cân nhắc mua. Gần 40kg. Cao khoảng 8 tấc. Thằng chủ con này nó đang bán trên ebay.

Có bác nào biết thông tin về động cơ servo của nó cho mình xin nhé. Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Con đầu có lẽ là linear actuator, trong đó có nam châm xịn, đem về quậy vui ra phết. Nó bán bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## thanhvp

Bộ 5,5Kw bao nhiêu tiền vậy hả bác ?

----------


## hoangmanh

hôm nay đi cũng gặp con còn khủng hơn của bác chủ nè

----------


## thuhanoi

Bộ 5.5kw này nếu mình mua thì giá nhiêu ib xem có chop được không nhá

----------


## inhainha

> Con đầu có lẽ là linear actuator, trong đó có nam châm xịn, đem về quậy vui ra phết. Nó bán bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Giỡn chơi bác. Driver đầy đủ nhé  :Big Grin: 
Bộ này về lý thuyết là ko có ma sát nên có thể chạy tốc độ cực nhanh. Mình mua gần 4 chai đấy mà bị cắt mất dây, phải nối lại thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

> Bộ 5.5kw này nếu mình mua thì giá nhiêu ib xem có chop được không nhá


Bộ này 8trieu chưa vận chuyển. Vận chuyển chắc 1 chai.

----------

thanhvp, thuhanoi

----------


## duytrungcdt

> hôm nay đi cũng gặp con còn khủng hơn của bác chủ nè


con này giá rổ thế nào bácinbox emcais giá nhé
thankanh

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Món này của người ta, định mua vì thấy khủng dù chưa biết làm gì.


con spindle có bán ko bác inbox em chút thông tin nhé thank

----------


## inhainha

Khoe tiếp

----------

